

Hiring Tech Talent - lhnz
http://sebinsua.com/post/14481428170/hiring-tech-talent

======
kls
_Avoid hiring contractors. They are modern day mercenaries and are solely
motivated by money instead of a shared company vision. When times are good
they will bleed you dry, but when times are bad they will show no loyalty._

I don't agree with this, contractors make up a large spectrum of individuals,
all are not the same, just as some employees may not be loyal, so too are some
contractors. I personally contract until I find something worthwhile to get
involved in, but I do expect to be compensated for what I am doing, we can
call it bleeding dry or we can call it fair market value, but the reality is
whether contractor or employee, developers are high value assets. It just so
happens that a lot of them that freelance know what their value is and charge
accordingly. But to malign them as mercenaries and uninterested in the success
of their clients I think is a little unfair. There are sociopaths in
contracting just like there are sociopaths employees.

